# Where Can I Buy a Cutting Mat for a Roland GX-24?



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I read a while back that cutting paper without a sort of mat can damage the cutter. I tried finding the post but couldn't. So my question is what do I need to start cutting gift boxes on my Roland GX-24 and where can I get them. What's the best blade to use?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by "gift boxs". You can buy cuting mats at JooAnn fabrics. Cricut cutting mats. They come in different sizes. For most material except thick stuff like rinestone template material, I use the 45 degree blade. For thicker stuff I use the 60 degree blade.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Thank you for your help, I'll have a look at Joann since I'm used to ordering from there. As for a gift box it's the ones made from cartoons or thick paper. Since I also sublimate mugs, it will be more economical for me to cut my own mug paper boxes as well.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You can get 100 white mug gift boxes for $24.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> You can get 100 white mug gift boxes for $24.


I wish it was that simple. I live oversees, shipping and customs usually cost me more than the merchandise itself. I once couldn't find a specific printer locally, so I bought it from the US for $65 and shipped it for $110. I actually paid $500 to ship my Roland not to mention custom charges. I'm trying to be as self-sufficient as possible in order to cut back in expences.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

LaylaG said:


> I read a while back that cutting paper without a sort of mat can damage the cutter. I tried finding the post but couldn't. So my question is what do I need to start cutting gift boxes on my Roland GX-24 and where can I get them. What's the best blade to use?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give me?



I know the backing/cutting mat you are looking for. They are made for the Graphtec vinyl cutter. Just call signwarehouse.com and ask for the sticky back cutting mat for the Graphtec. I bought 2 sizes, one for cutting sheets of 8.5 x 11 and another for anything bigger. I mainly use it for contour cutting transfer paper so that I can max out the registration marks.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

cheapboxers said:


> I know the backing/cutting mat you are looking for. They are made for the Graphtec vinyl cutter. Just call signwarehouse.com and ask for the sticky back cutting mat for the Graphtec. I bought 2 sizes, one for cutting sheets of 8.5 x 11 and another for anything bigger. I mainly use it for contour cutting transfer paper so that I can max out the registration marks.


Thanks a lot. I think this is what I'm looking for.


----------

